# Oolong Tea?



## stoptheqtip (Nov 5, 2009)

I am royally sick of drinking peppermint tea and my Happy Tummy Tea (Which is mostly fennel, I think). I allow myself one cup of coffee in the morning, SOME DAYS, but I like having hot drinks throughout the day since I used to be a heavy coffee drinker. A friend recently recommended that I try oolong tea since it has a strong flavor and reminds her of coffee. I've tried it a couple times and really like it. She also said it's really good for digestion. What I want to know is: is it good for digestion in that it regulates people? Like is it better for people with IBS-C maybe? Should IBS-D people avoid it???? I can't really find any information about that specific issue and was hoping someone on here might have personal experience with it. Oolong tea --- good for IBS-D or not? Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Don't know.. if you try it let us know though!


----------



## stoptheqtip (Nov 5, 2009)

LOL! Okay! I have had a few cups here and there and no far nothing disastrous. I think next week I will try drinking it every morning for a full week and see if anything changes, good or bad. In the mean time, if anyone has had experiences with oolong tea, please let me know.







I've about had it with the peppermint tea, almost out of Happy Tummy tea and so I have a bunch of Tension Tamer (which has chamomile in it) and I loathe green tea. So I need some new hot drinks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I just drink regular tea but very weak and that goes down well with me. If I drink it too strong.. I get heartburn.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't noticed any symptoms from oolong tea, and I do like drinking it on occasion.Usually the chinese view of digestion is focused more on the small intestine. Usually good for digestion and things that are a laxative don't seem to be put together, so I suspect the traditional "good for digestion"is more upstream of the colon.


----------

